# 30 lb felt vs 15 lb felt



## smcgown

Does anyone have any language to give to an adjuster to get 30 lb felt paid for vs 15 lb felt? It is a steep roof, 8:12, high, 2 story roof. They say it's an upgrade.


----------



## roofermann

Modern #15 tears too easy, we use #30 or one of the new synthetics on all sloped roofs. 30 years ago a 4sqr roll of #15 actually weighed 60 lbs.:thumbup:


----------



## Joetheroofer

Try to get some language from your supplier or shingle manufacturer stating they require 30# on anything over a 4/12 or some crap. 

Otherwise you're prolly SOL. You're really trying to get every penny out of this job eh?


----------



## Grumpy

If the existing is 30, and most quality roofers I know put 30 on steep roofs, then the insurance has to pay for it.

This is why I don't do insurance work. I write the spec, not the insurance company. I do what's right for the building and my installers, not what's good for the insurance company pocket book.


----------



## roofermann

Grumpy said:


> If the existing is 30, and most quality roofers I know put 30 on steep roofs, then the insurance has to pay for it.
> 
> This is why I don't do insurance work. I write the spec, not the insurance company. I do what's right for the building and my installers, not what's good for the insurance company pocket book.


This is "hitting the nail on the head", cannot agree more.:thumbup:


----------



## JBL

Some cities requires doble felt on shingles $ flat roofs, for FR even if it's 7/12 .


----------

